
Ask HN: What's a secure domain registrar for small businesses? - sadok
The recent Zoho.com registrar issue made me realize that Namecheap might not be the best registrar for small companies, however, the big names like Cloudflare Secure Registrar and MarkMonitor are way out of range for small businesses.
======
LakeAustin
Cloudflare team here. We were happy to help out the Zoho team earlier this
week with their domain. We built that service for larger customers, but we
want to get it in the hands of everyone.

We're taking what we learned in that Secure Registrar product and launching a
self-serve registrar. Only charges what the registries charge us, no markup.
We announced it today. [https://blog.cloudflare.com/cloudflare-
registrar/](https://blog.cloudflare.com/cloudflare-registrar/)

------
Rjevski
DNSimple.

------
andrewstuart
Amazon Route53

